# It's looking like Christmas babies!



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

Well, it looks like it's finally time! I just got home from my Christmas Eve activities and checked on Ginger, the goat I thought would never kid. Her udder is larger than before and looks full, and her ligs are gone! It's all squishy in that area and when I put my hand there to check, she squats down. There's no streaming just yet and I didn't see her having any contractions, but I'm guessing it will be sometime tonight or tomorrow!  Looks like I won't be getting any sleep tonight! Cross your fingers that everything goes smoothly. I don't even want to know what an emergency vet call on Christmas day will cost!


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

Oh, and for those who are having trouble figuring out the ligaments thing, when they're gone you will know it! I kept checking her day after day and they felt like bones...I was thinking that I wasn't checking the right part. Checked to night and it's all squishy where they were earlier. I checked when I fed her this morning (about 9am) and they were still there, just a little rubbery, but definitely still there. I've got a light hanging in the kidding stall and my kidding supplies ready. Now watch her be in labor tomorrow right smack in the middle of time for me to go see my Mom (she just got out of the hospital after bypass surgery and is staying with a friend who is an RN) and go get my son from his Dad.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Yaayyy ....keep us posted!!


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

Ugh..3 hours later and nothing is happening. No streaming, no goop, it doesn't even look like she's having contractions. She is pawing the ground a bit and noisy as all get out. She keep just baaing with her mouth closed over and over again. She's pacing around the kidding stall. It's almost 1am and I am so incredibly tired. I just know the second I go to bed something will happen. If I stay up she won't kid til tomorrow afternoon..that's just my luck.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck! :snowcool:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Good luck! If I have a doe with no ligs, I set an alarm for an hour after my last check and catch a little sleep. If I see amber goop or pushing I stay, otherwise I go back to sleeping for an hour after observing for five or so minutes. Never missed a kidding doing that, but maybe I'm lucky...


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

That's a good idea firelight. I'm glad I didn't say up all night because I woke up this morning and still no kids and no goop. She looks just like she did whenI went to bed. Sigh...


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

Well she is having contractions and I think she's pushing a little but there is still no streaming....


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I hope she goes today for you, keep us posted. Have a good christmas


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

Just minutes after I posted that she started really pushing and delivered a little chamoisee doeling. I don't think there are any more in there but she hasn't passed the placenta yet. The baby was trying to get up as soon as she hit the ground and mama is very interested in her and licking her like crazy. The only issue is that the baby is trying to nurse but ginger turns away when she gets near the udder.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

if she's a FF you may have to hold her still, be sure that baby get's colostrum right away. Congrats, keep us posted and put pics when you get them!!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

You will have to hold mom still, bailey did the same thing at first. By the way..CONGRADS!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Like others have said, you will just have to hold her. She will get the idea after you have held her a few times.


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

I think she is turning in order to keep licking the baby. I held mom and she was licking me because she couldn't reach the baby. I held the baby to the test and couldn't get her to latch. I'm going to keep trying. I just wish mom would stop licking her and let her eat.


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

I held mom and the baby was able to a little bit. She's trying to find the teat again but is on the wrong end. Poor things. They'll get it figured out soon I hope.


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

Ok..mom is letting her nurse now. She still won't stop licking her though. Gonna get some pics and go inside to post them.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

that's ok that mom is licking her, that's good mommy instinct! Has she passed the placenta yet? does it seem like there is any others in there?


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I would just keep an eye on her, hopefully mom settles down soon and lets her nurse, but i would still keep on eye on baby to make sure she is getting enough teat time.


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

She hasn't passed the placenta just yet. She is letting the baby nurse but only for a short time and then she moves again, but when the baby latches back on she lets her nurse again. I'm pretty sure that there are no more in there. She's not having any more contractions and I didn't feel any more when I bounced her. The cord from the first baby is still hanging. I'm posting pictures in the birth announcements forum.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

if you have iodine put some in a little cup and dip the cord in it


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats, you are doing a good job, momma will get better with her baby. Just keep an eye on it, make sure her udder isn't painfully over tight, that will cause her not to stand for her kid. If that is the case, milk out just enough, for her to be comfortable, you can feed it to her kid or freeze the colostrum. 
If she is not trying to push and her afterbirth Is hanging, she is most likely done. If at all in doubt, while she is open, wash up, go in and check or bounce her for kids. But to me, she sounds done.


----------

